# Why is my post count so low?



## carolinept (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been a long time member of TUG, and while my posts have become much more infrequent since having babies I should have a post count in the hundreds if not thousands since joining.  It lists me having 49 posts and I have contributed a lot more than that.  Why is this?
Thanks!


----------



## geekette (Aug 26, 2010)

if your thousands of posts were before the re-design, they aren't counted.  Everyone started over in june 2005.

I like your screen name, but don't remember reading you before.

welcome back!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 26, 2010)

*No Numbers Game On TUG-BBS.*




carolinept said:


> I've been a long time member of TUG, and while my posts have become much more infrequent since having babies I should have a post count in the hundreds if not thousands since joining.  It lists me having 49 posts and I have contributed a lot more than that.  Why is this?
> Thanks!


The TUG Grand Pro reset the entry counter a while back -- might have had something to do with vBulletin software installation or some such a few years ago, I don' t know.  

In any case, at that point everybody started over at zero. 

There may be an archive somewhere of all the old entries from the previous version of TUG-BBS.  Even if that is the case, however, that is _mox nix_ as far as more recent participation data are concerned. 

One former major TUG-BBS participant went so far as to add his own prior-version totals to his TUG Member information over to the left of every entry.  So, obviously, there are some who care about the numbers, almost as though they're keeping score.      

I'm not sure what value there is in those numbers, other than showing who's a frequent participant & who chimes in less often -- for whatever that's worth (maybe not all that much).  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carolinept (Aug 26, 2010)

I was really just curious more than anything.  I'm not interested in wearing my true post count like a badge or something.    I didn't know about the counter reset.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## carolinept (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, and geekette, I like your name too!

THOUGH you may be reading my name differently than I intended


Caroline, PT (physical therapist)

not Carol...Inept!       Though there are days when I wonder...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 26, 2010)

*Physical Therapy -- And Then Some!*




carolinept said:


> Caroline, PT (physical therapist)


I've been getting physical therapy regularly since having surgical total knee replacement June 21, 2010.  Lately, they're been putting me through the wringer & leaving me with my tongue hanging out at the end of each session (like today's).  

But the physical therapy is doing me lots of good, so much so that the knee surgeon signed me up for another month's worth.  After that, I plan on signing up with a fitness club or YMCA or some such.  

If I can't turn back the clock on creeping decrepitude, at least maybe I can slow it down a bit through regular exercise, etc. 

Hats off to the professional physical therapists out there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

We installed vBulletin as our bulletin board software in June '05.   The new software was incompatible with the message base of the old UBB software we left behind, so  the message base started over from scratch

You had 297 posts on the former UBB software.  

You registered with the current board a little over a month after we converted, on July 25, 2005.   

Although, as this is written, your account shows 50 posts in this software, there are only 41 posts currently on the board. In the beginning, due to chronic space problems on our shared server, it was necessary to periodically purge older posts from the board.  In July 2006 we went to our own dedicated server, and it has not been necessary to purge old messages since then.   Your oldest post currently on the board is dated September 6, 2006.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 27, 2010)

*It's the quality not the quantity that counts*

YMMV


----------



## carolinept (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, only 297, I really thought it was more than that, again I was just curious!

Thanks to all for the detailed information.  I have not contributed much like I mentioned since my kids were born in 2005 and 2007, my free time kind of went out the window! But now I'm slowly getting back into things.

AwayWeGo, I'm so glad you had such great success with your PT!  Those post-knee replacement sessions are very tough but will be completely worth it when you are finished!  Good luck!


----------

